# ASTRO A50 laden, wenn der PC aus ist



## ThiluLP (23. November 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe heute das ASTRO A50 erhalten, habe es direkt geladen auf der Basisstation und bin von Mikro und Ton mega angetan... Nun habe ich aber ein Problem... Wenn ich das Headset über Nacht laden möchte, wenn der PC aus ist, geht das nur über den Mikro USB Anschluss am Headset und nicht über die Docking Station... Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, das Headset ohne angeschaltetem PC auf der Basisstation zu laden, ansonten ist die Basisstation ja irgendwie unnötig, da man das Headset ja auf dem Kopf hat, wenn man den PC angeschaltet hat...

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Hilfe...


----------



## spidermanx (23. November 2019)

Nabend

nur so eine Idee kann man nicht ein Handyladegerät benutzen , ob es bei der Station oder am Headset  geht , kannst du ja mal versuchen . 

lg 

wenn es andere Ideen gibt gerne schreiben


----------



## Hubacca (23. November 2019)

1. Möglichkeit.: Bei den meisten MB kannst du im BIOS einstellen das die USB Ports nach dem Herunterfahren noch Spannung haben.
2. Das mitgelieferte Netzteil direkt in das Headset stopfen.
3. Die Basisstation vom USB Kabel zum PC trennen, dann dort das Netzteil anschliessen und das Headset auf der Basis/Lade/Sender/Empfängersation laden - Unsinn da Punkt 2 einfacher ist.

Bei Punkt 1 bleibt der PC allerdings immer (wenn auch nur teilweise ) unter Strom - was ich auch nicht so toll finde....
Die Basis Ladestation ist übrings nicht nur zum laden gedacht sondern auch zum Empfang des Mikro und senden des KH Sounds.
Eigentlich hat man ja nicht immer das Headset auf und in dieser Zeit kann man es dann laden - wenn du das Teil immer am PC auf der Rübe hast dann 
gehts natürlich nicht


----------



## ThiluLP (24. November 2019)

Ok vielen Dank... Aber das is ja das Problem... Würde das Headset gerne auf der Basisstation laden, aber dies geht halt nur wenn du USB Ports an sind. Man kann also nicht einfach die Station an ein Handyladegerät hängen und das Headset dann laden... Finde ich total blöd, das so etwas bei einem 320 Euro Headset nicht bedacht wird.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (24. November 2019)

1. Der Neupreis liegt bei 240€, nicht 320€. Selbst dieser Preis ist allerdings in keinster Weise gerechtfertigt.

2. Einfach im BIOS aktivieren, dass die usb ports auch dann mit Spannung versorgt werden wenn der PC ausgeschaltet ist dann sollte es funktionieren.

3. Warum sollte der workaround mit dem Handyladegerät nicht funktionieren? Die Station weiss nicht woher der Strom kommt.


----------



## Hubacca (24. November 2019)

Natürlich kannst du die Basisstation an ein Handyladegerät hängen, aber was nützt dir das ? Der gleiche Stecker dient auch der Verbindung zum PC und wenn du
das Headset nutzen möchtest dann muss du das USB Kabel zum PC wieder einstöpseln .... da würde ich doch das Handy Ladegerät direkt in das Hedset stopfen !

Oha ! Ich sehe gerade das ja noch nicht einmal ein USB Netzteil mitgeliefert wird - bei dem Preis .....nimm einfach eins vom Handy o.ä. und fertig.

Oder du machst es wie CH unter Punkt 2 oder ich schon unter Punkt 1 geschrieben haben - USB Versorgung nach dem Runterfahren im BIOS aktivieren.


----------



## ThiluLP (24. November 2019)

Nein es geht nicht mit der Basisstation.... Die Station lädt das Headset nur, wenn sie am PC hängt... Wenn ich das selbe Handyladegerät mit Kabel direkt ans Headset anstecke, lädt es aber wenn ich es an die Basisstation hänge wo das Headset drauf steht geht es nicht. Und ja mit umstöpseln ist dumm aber wenn es gehen würde, könnte man es an ein Powered USB Hub hängen und man müsste ned mehr umstöpseln.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (24. November 2019)

Okay, einfach im PC stecken lassen und darüber laden ist sowieso komfortabler. Also würde ich die entsprechende Option einfach aktivieren und glücklich sein.


----------



## Hubacca (24. November 2019)

Fände ich mal extrem beschxxxen wenn der PC an sein muß damit die Basistation lädt - kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht vorstellen.
Vielleicht liegts einfach nur an der Micro USB Buchse an der Basisstation - hab das gleiche Problem schonamal mit einem anderem Gerät gehabt und da
war die Buchse einfach sehr tief im Gerät eingelassen und man kam nur mit dem mitgeliefertem Kabel dran ....
Ob jetzt der Strom vom PC oder vom Ladegerät macht keinen Unterschied - die Basisstation muß funktioneren da sie ja auch z.B zum Betrieb mit einem TV 
gedacht ist an den sie nur mit optischem Kabel angeschlossen wird....


----------



## ThiluLP (24. November 2019)

Da hast du recht... Es ist auch für mich relativ unglaublich aber selbst wenn ich das MikroUSB Kabel nehme, was dabei war und das an nen 5V Netzteil anschließe, lädt es an ner Steckdose ned... Naja werde ma weiter ausprobieren und mich melden wenn ich ne Lösung gefunden hab. Wieviel Ampere hat denn nen PC USB Anschluss, vllt. braucht man genau ein Netzteil mit ner bestimmten Ampere Zahl


----------



## Hubacca (24. November 2019)

Bei den technischen Daten des A50 steht 5V und 500mA und das ist auch das was ein PC USB2.0 liefern sollte.
Was hat das Netzteil ?


----------



## ThiluLP (24. November 2019)

Die Handy Netzteile haben alle mind. 1 oder 2 Ampere... Denkst du mit nem Powered USB Hub könnte es gehen???

Oder kann es sein das es lädt aber die LED am Headset nicht angeht??? Werde es morgen mal versuchen wenn ichs paar Minuten dran hängen lasse...


----------



## Venom89 (24. November 2019)

ThiluLP schrieb:


> Die Handy Netzteile haben alle mind. 1 oder 2 Ampere... Denkst du mit nem Powered USB Hub könnte es gehen???



Dann kannst du die dafür auch nutzen.


----------



## ThiluLP (25. November 2019)

Ja is ja logisch aber trotzdem geht es nicht... Auf dem Bild verwende ich ein 5V 1A Netzteil und wenn ich das Headset direkt mit dem Kabel verbinde, geht die Lade Led an... Auf der Station mit demselben Kabel und demselben Netzteil passiert nichts...


----------



## Hubacca (25. November 2019)

Sehr seltsam, aber wenn ich so die Fragen und Antworten im Netz lese dann scheint das wohl so zu sein !
Ich würde mich mal am besten direkt an Logitech/Astro wenden ....
Ich habe nur ein A40 und A20 hier und das hat keine Ladestation - mein Steelseries Siberia 800 hängt am TV und dort wird der Akku auch über Netzteil mit geladen .


----------



## ThiluLP (26. November 2019)

Ja... Habe jetzt eine Antwort von Astro... Also es liegt an der Pin Belegung bzw. den Adern im MicroUSB Kabel... Der PC weiß, auf welcher Ader im Kabel Strom fließt... Die Netzteile aber ned und die steuern ja auch nur 2 Adern an... Trotzdem vielen Dank...


----------



## Hubacca (26. November 2019)

Und welchen Sinn das haben soll wurde dir nicht mitgeteilt ? Das Headset mit Netzteil und Toslink am TV nutzen fällt also aus ?
Das ist ja wie bei Apple die damals nur Apple Ladegeräte zugelassen haben ....
Wenn das technisch jetzt nicht möglich wäre, aber das ist doch Schwachsinn und reine Schikane ! Gibt bestimmt ein Astro Netzteil für €30,- ....


----------



## brainzzz (8. März 2020)

ThiluLP schrieb:


> Ja... Habe jetzt eine Antwort von Astro... Also es liegt an der Pin Belegung bzw. den Adern im MicroUSB Kabel... Der PC weiß, auf welcher Ader im Kabel Strom fließt... Die Netzteile aber ned und die steuern ja auch nur 2 Adern an... Trotzdem vielen Dank...



Hi, hast Du in der Zwischenzeit einen vernünftigen Workaround dazu gefunden? Ich leide am selben Problem....


----------

